# Rattle can bedliner on PVC?



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm planning on making a pvc hard case for my longbow in the near future and was thinking about using spray can bedliner to cover the outside of the case. Has anyone ever used the spray on bedliner on any plastics? Did it stay on? If so, other than the obvious standing to rough up the surface, any other prep recommended (specific primer...etc.)? 
Thanks...Cory:darkbeer:


----------



## Hwthunter (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## silentslayer (Jun 22, 2009)

make sure you clean the surface with acetone and let it dry 24 hours. If there is any condensation at all, the bedliner will flake.. I would try using undercoating for cars. Its more of a rubber feel and might bond better.


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Just sand the PVC to rough it up abit. I have used it on higher level airsoft Sniper Rifles with plastic stocks. It has held up for 2 plus summers being drug over rocks. Have also used it on a cpl pump shotguns and refinished my bow with it a few weeks ago and sticks to just about anything.


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts guys! I knew someone here could help.


----------



## mlochala (Mar 3, 2009)

I might be late responding to this, but for the record, I would also recommend using an adhesion promoter before spraying the bedliner material. Rough up the surface first, though, and then clean it with acetone. Spray the adhesion promoter (available at most auto parts stores), let it dry to at least a tack and then spray the bedliner material.


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Cool, thanks mlochala, this project has gotten sidelined for a bit so definately not too late for input. It's gonna happen though and when it does, I'll post pics and let everyone know how it turns out.


----------

